# Free head. salmon head



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 21, 2016)

my mom is visiting. my new city, my new house.

there is a lack of asian food stuff here. and tomorrow is her B-day. she wants me to do my grilled salmon head (japanese style). plus the collars. i had that "o-oh" moment when i thought where T.F am i gonna get that?

so i hit up a local fish market and asked. they looked at me and asked me how many i wanted. they brought out a big bag of ice and four GIANT salmon head +collars..+plus the backbone to tail!! he said he was happy someone could use it and respect the fish.. FREE!!! he said he clientele only likes fillets..hehe..

i used a spoon and scooped the meat off the backbone and i am gonna make a salmon poke tartar. i froze the rest of the bones for salmon fish stock for a great JOOK. split the heads and froze all but one.

my mom is liking my new city!! and i am blown away i got free food and got to respect a fish at the same time.


----------



## daveb (Aug 21, 2016)

Koma good!


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 21, 2016)

I want the recipe and pictures, this is great. Wish you could get pork cheeks or stock bones in the same (cheap) way.


----------



## alterwisser (Aug 21, 2016)

Bill13 said:


> I want the recipe and pictures, this is great. Wish you could get pork cheeks or stock bones in the same (cheap) way.



Pork Cheeks [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pkjames (Aug 21, 2016)

tuna eye! i


----------



## ynot1985 (Aug 21, 2016)

grilled Japanese style? what's the recipe for that?

lucky you can get them for free. we have to pay for them down here in oz




boomchakabowwow said:


> my mom is visiting. my new city, my new house.
> 
> there is a lack of asian food stuff here. and tomorrow is her B-day. she wants me to do my grilled salmon head (japanese style). plus the collars. i had that "o-oh" moment when i thought where T.F am i gonna get that?
> 
> ...


----------



## panda (Aug 21, 2016)

if the roast the crap out of the bones, they come out like salmon flavored panko crumbs once you let it cool and scrape the bits off.


----------



## S-Line (Aug 22, 2016)

Just make sure you freeze the salmon first if you intend to eat it raw.


----------



## havox07 (Aug 22, 2016)

S-Line said:


> Just make sure you freeze the salmon first if you intend to eat it raw.



You don't really have to do that.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 22, 2016)

I had a salmon head on the bbq yesterday, was pretty good. 



havox07 said:


> You don't really have to do that.


Really? I don't work in industry, but Google "parasite salmon" and check out out some of the videos. Now I'm kinda paranoid about that salmon head from yesterday


----------



## spoiledbroth (Aug 22, 2016)

Yeah I call bs on freezing being unnecessary


----------



## copperJon (Aug 23, 2016)

AFAIK those parasites found in salmon occur in the fish caught in freshwater rivers, not those caught in the ocean. Good luck knowing where your fish came from if they weren't caught by you. If I were buying my fish at a market, I'd definitely be in the freeze first camp...

Good for you on the heads/collars. I've got fish coming out of my ears, so I don't often keep the heads, but always scrape the carcs with a spoon and use for salmon burgers and more. Collars and bellies always get vac sealed and once things slow down, go in the smoker.


----------



## muddywaterstones (Aug 23, 2016)

Didn't get as far as Salmon in the title of the thread. Totally overwhelmed by the free head!


----------



## riverie (Aug 23, 2016)

freeze the fish won't kill the bacteria, it just slow down the process of the growth. Once you defrost it, it's back again. So i don't think it's necessary to freeze it. Cured, on the other hand...is different story.


----------



## laxdad (Aug 23, 2016)

riverie said:


> freeze the fish won't kill the bacteria, it just slow down the process of the growth. Once you defrost it, it's back again. So i don't think it's necessary to freeze it. Cured, on the other hand...is different story.



A hard freeze will kill the parasites. We do that with the tuna I catch. I've seen parasites (worms) in saltwater fish as well as fresh.


@boomchakabowwow, what part of the Bay Area are you from? From my experience, there are Asian groceries everywhere. I have family in Fremont and went to school at Robber Baron U, and am jealous at the number of Asian groceries and good Asian restaurants in the area.


----------



## katana110 (Aug 23, 2016)

my resturant get six eight salmon heads everyweek&#65281;we hate them &#65281;before we often eat them for our food&#65281;[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 25, 2016)

laxdad said:


> @boomchakabowwow, what part of the Bay Area are you from? From my experience, there are Asian groceries everywhere. I have family in Fremont and went to school at Robber Baron U, and am jealous at the number of Asian groceries and good Asian restaurants in the area.



i lived in concord/walnut creek area before, so we had a Ranch99 down the street. i could get salmon bits for $2.99 lb.

i moved to Santa Rosa and the asian grocery stores here are more like convenient stores. tiny, and mostly dry/canned goods. funny thing, my fish guy is right next door to one of them. if word got out there were free salmon heads going out..hahah..it would have been a frenzy and my source my go bye-bye.

and i like the read the tag on the fish. any good fish store will show it to me, and i think legally they are supposed to if i ask.


----------

